# Alternative Support



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

What is tech-90?:blink:


BTW that liquid tight looks like crap..:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Werks donut?

-John


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> What is tech-90?:blink:
> 
> 
> BTW that liquid tight looks like crap..:laughing:


 
Teck-90 : http://www.southwire.com/products/CSATeck90PowerCable.htm


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Don't you guys have a rule that limits liquid-tight conduit to 6'? Kinda defeats the purpose when everyone is running wild with tek-90.

-John


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Don't you guys have a rule that *limits liquid-tight* conduit to 6'? Kinda defeats the purpose when everyone is running wild with tek-90.
> 
> -John


I don't know, I'll check. We always run the teck. Last one was about 40' of 3C - 500MCM, outdoors, in cable tray, out of a transformer fed 400A _unfused_ switch.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

stuiec said:


> I don't know, I'll check. We always run the teck. Last one was about 40' of 3C - 500MCM, in cable tray, out of a transformer fed 400A _unfused_ switch.


CEC does limit Liquid-tight flexible conduit to no mre than 1.5m of 12 trade size runs for connecting equipment. 

I think this (CEC 12-1300 to 1306) is _not_ an armoured flexible conduit though. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Nigelforsythe (Jun 26, 2010)

Teck 90 is definitely not an armoured flexible conduit. Table 19 says that its an armoured cable. Whoever installed that must have left the straps and hilti at the shop.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> Don't you guys have a rule that limits liquid-tight conduit to 6'? Kinda defeats the purpose when everyone is running wild with tek-90.
> 
> -John


LFNC doesn't have a limit if it's supported, LFMC is limited to 6 feet if it's being used as an EGC. I don't know anyone that doesn't pull an EGC wire in everything though.

In theory I think you can run liquid tight as long as you want, as long as you don't exceed 360 degrees without a pull point, and as long as you support it properly. But it's a real bitch to push a fishtape through if it's not perfectly straight.


----------



## Nigelforsythe (Jun 26, 2010)

Its even harder to push a fish tape through teck 90!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Nigelforsythe said:


> Its even harder to push a fish tape through teck 90!


:laughing:

Yeah that's a rough day.

I think there was a time once when I managed to yank the conductors out of a piece of a 12-2 MC cable and fish some new wires in it. It was 15 feet long or so.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

stuiec said:


> Teck-90 : http://www.southwire.com/products/CSATeck90PowerCable.htm


So it's basically like pvc coated BX?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> LFNC doesn't have a limit if it's supported, LFMC is limited to 6 feet if it's being used as an EGC. I don't know anyone that doesn't pull an EGC wire in everything though.
> 
> In theory I think you can run liquid tight as long as you want, as long as you don't exceed 360 degrees without a pull point, and as long as you support it properly. But it's a real bitch to push a fishtape through if it's not perfectly straight.


 
I beleive he was talking about 'us guys' up north, and we do have a rule regarding liquid tight conduit. I just don't think that the conduit our rule refers to is the same armoured liquid tight you are talking about.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

rdr said:


> So it's basically like pvc coated BX?


kind of, if you replace the paper in the bx with an (XLPE?) sheath.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

it almost looks like a temp set-up, sadly it's probably not


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

To me it looks like it was strapped to the wall at one point. There seem to be holes in the wall that follow how it could have been strapped.

Also odd that the pipe on the wall seems to offset to avoid the hole that the teck is in.


----------

